# Need Sampleing Help



## mikeyh1015 (Mar 18, 2010)

Need to Print a sample Tee about 6pcs less if possible. I need a good price for waterbased/discharge prints on 50/50 poly cotton amercan apparel TEES. Lettering on Back 3"x10" and about a 10"x10" print in front 1 color only. Anyone know a website with good pricing or some local screen printer in SOCAL? Pls let me know. My email is [email protected]


----------



## kevinjh (Nov 13, 2010)

Does it need to be screenprinted? My company, Creative Shirtworks, would be more than interested in printing your samples for you as direct-to-garment prints.

If you are interested then contact me at kevin@creativeshirtworks.com.

Thanks!


----------

